# Stray Kitten



## VigilTheWiggle (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello everyone, yesterday I had a friend who found a stray kitten outside her window. Now he is staying in my house. This is my first cat so I'm not entirely sure about what cats do? He has some crazy wild cat pattern on him too so I'm not even sure he's 100% domestic!


----------



## MoMoandJazz (Aug 4, 2015)

Do you have pics?

Cats are pretty self-sufficient. Food, water, a warm place to snuggle and sleep, and a litter box are all that are basically required. If he's friendly, some cuddle time is great.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

What do you mean by crazy wild?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

You can probably get a cheap litter box & scoop for now. I'd highly recommend Tidy Cats (make sure it's clumping litter) as it's one of the cheaper brands. You probably won't need more than 20-30 pounds for just 1 kitten.

Food wise, it'd be good to get the little one started on wet food already - even the cheap stuff like Friskies, Fancy Feast, and things of that nature will work.

Cheap toys work great, too! Especially those little packs that have several different kinds of colorful toys. Just make sure they don't gobble up any feathers or long strings.

As for food and water bowls, I LOVE stainless steel but it may be a bit pricey, so my second choice would be ceramic. They're cheap to mid-range in terms of price and come in a variety of designs, so you're sure to find something you like.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Vigil!
For safety reasons...it's recommended, to NOT USE clumping litter for kittens!!
If they end up eating any of it...it will block them!
Kittens are so curious about everything, they often do try sampling the litter!
You want something that is as dust free as possible also...
There's lots of threads, regarding litter types here, use the Search function...
Kitten sounds adorable! Pictures please!
Sharon


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh gosh, really?? Now I feel horrible. 8-O Ignore the recommendation in the above post, OP! It won't let me edit my post..

I can't believe I've never heard about this before. *facepalm* I was always told clumping litter is the way to go.

I should also scratch my recommendation for Tidy Cats, then. I've used Tidy Cats' non-clumping litter before and it REAKED. Granted, I have 3 cats, but it stunk the place up after only a few days (I keep their box super clean) so you'd probably have to dump it all after a week for just 1 kitty.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It's OK Augustine!
Don't beat yourself up!
Every time I come on the CF, I learn something new!
And...there's been a time or two, where I've inserted my foot, into my mouth...all the way to the kneecap!! 
Sharon


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I've also disliked clumping litter because no matter how often I scooped out the litter box it always stank up so fast. I never understood why other people had such good luck with the stuff. Pine pellet litter is my choice, and it can go into my flower garden as well, which is very nice.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm, I dunno. I think the use of clumping clay litter depends on the kitten's age. I've used it on both my kitties 2 years ago when they were at least 2 months old, I supervised them of course, and they've been totally ok.

The reason I choose to use clumping clay litter is because it's both my cat's preference and because I can actually see the amount of pee clumps to know they are eliminating a good amount. With other types that don't clump, it's hard to tell. I want my cats to have healthy kidneys for a loooong time.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I've always had the best experience with clumping litter. I clean their box regularly but I've always found that I get the best odor control for the clumping stuff.

I've never tried anything other than clay litter, though. My cats don't appear to be picky with their litter but honestly, I don't know if I want to risk it. lol


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't use clumping litter at present but, oddly enough, I've had less problems with them "sampling" that than others. some of mine only like puppy pads!!!


----------



## VigilTheWiggle (Oct 31, 2015)

Like I said I know nothing what so every about cats so he's probably by special XD he's eating Special Kitty Kitten food? I put a tiny bit of chicken broth in it so its softer. Also I have Arm and Hammer Ultra Last Litter.


----------



## VigilTheWiggle (Oct 31, 2015)

His crazy patterns are because he looks like a tabby gone rouge. His back legs are pretty long, his tail is big and the fur is coarse, he doesn't have stripes? They're broken looking. Almost like spots!


----------



## VigilTheWiggle (Oct 31, 2015)

Here's his little spiky tail.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Cutiee!!! How is he doing?


----------



## VigilTheWiggle (Oct 31, 2015)

He's doing great. He eats a lot and likes to play with my dogs so that's a plus. Surprisingly the bunny and chickens tried to mess him up (I have a lot of animals) but other than that he's getting along just fine here. Has an apt to get neutered too at this low cost place in Phoenix Az, it's only 30 bucks! Also he likes shoulders and that's kinda cool.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

So great to hear he's doing well AND that you've scheduled to get him neutered  Have you given him a name?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vigil, 
He's Adorable! I Love shoulder sitting kitties!  
Sharon


----------



## VigilTheWiggle (Oct 31, 2015)

His name is Samus?He licks a lot and it's weird.


----------

